# My Roubo bench--finally



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I started buying lumber for a Roubo bench over a year ago. A friend at a cabinet shop helped me flatten the southern yellow pine boards with his thickness sander (thanks, Phil!), and I started assembling the bench in my garage last summer. I continued through the fall, mostly a few hours at a time on weekends (with occasional pauses while I worked up the courage to tackle difficult parts of the build), and completed the basic bench this past winter. I installed a quick-release vise a few weeks ago to use as a tail vise, and finished up some more details this weekend. I think I can finally declare my Roubo bench finished.

If you're family with Christopher Schwarz's Roubo bench, mine is very similar (I'm still a beginning woodworker, so I didn't feel confident deviating much from his design). Building this bench was a great learning experience-in fact, many steps in the process (such as chopping mortises and using a router) were "first times" for me. I still consider myself a beginner, but I know a lot more about woodworking than I did before I started.

Here are a few pictures:














































The leg vise is made from maple, and the shelf in the base is ash. The leg vise screw is from Veritas and the quick-release vise is by Jorgensen. The holdfasts are from Gramercy Tools. I'm very happy with the materials and couldn't be more pleased with the results.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

That's a fantastic bench Brett, congrats on a fine job!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

The bench looks fantastic. I really like the way the pine looks, not something I say very often.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Very nice work Brett, that thing looks awesome!!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Very nice! be sure to post in the workbench smackdown thread


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

That is on heck of a nice bench. Even for a more experienced woodworker. The patience and persistence paid off. Now… Will the wife allow it in the house?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice Roubo, very similar to mine. Your gonna love it.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful setup. Now post it as a project!


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful bench!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome! What a beast. 7' long? All details look great, and BT is right: Project Post and Top 3 for this one.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Nicely done, beautiful bench. You might want to also put your photos and comments into the long-running "Work bench smack down" thread: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31539


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Beginner my foot! That is one great lookin' bench. Now, all ya have to do is to convince yourself to use it. Whispering in your ear: It's gonna git roughed up if it is used.
Well done sir.
Bill


----------



## WadeHolloway (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice job, the bench looks great. If you are a beginner then all I can say is you follow instructions very well.


----------

